# BOOKS SET IN SOUTH LONDON



## PauB (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me posting this on here but just trying to get some publicity for my two books which have been published by small independent publishing houses, and therefore have had limited formal marketing. The first of these books is entitled The Charlton Men and the second is The Bones of a Season, with both available through the publishers and through Amazon. The latter can be found at the following link - Amazon.co.uk: Paul Breen: Books, Biogs, Audiobooks, Discussions 
I am not trying to do any kind of hard sell, just to let people know that these are out there if you are looking for books with a South London, particularly south-eastern, angle in the run up to Christmas and the search for festive stocking fillers. 
Thanks to anyone who supports my writing and if you do I hope you enjoy the books.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 26, 2017)

Speaking of books set in South London,  have a look at this.   What the actual fuck!!	WANK!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2017)

Was expecting this to be about The Borribles


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 26, 2017)

I was hoping for the same krtek a houby


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2017)

The sign of four has a bit in south london


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Was expecting this to be about The Borribles


I'm at the start of book three. First time I've read them. Really good read, especially for the commute.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 26, 2017)

The Lonely Werewolf Girl trilogy us set in South London and it's excellent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> The sign of four has a bit in south london


i think there's quite a few other mentions in the stories too. ACD lived in South Norwood for a while.
Brixton is certainly mentioned a few times.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2017)

There's always Martin Millar but he's shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2017)

The End Of The Affair (Grahame Greene) is set mostly in Clapham, but it's so fucking bleak


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2017)

Good old Londonist - this is cool:
The London Of Sherlock Holmes...Mapped


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2017)

Up the Junction - Nell Dunn
Fingersmith - Sarah Waters


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 26, 2017)

Black Hearts in Battersea, Joan Aitken. Anything by Elizabeth Beresford.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> There's always Martin Millar but he's shit



Why do you say that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Why do you say that?


I read one of his books, set in Brixton, and it was terrible.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I read one of his books, set in Brixton, and it was terrible.



Which one? I've read the Werewolf ones. I really liked them in a trashy modern fantasy type way x


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Which one? I've read the Werewolf ones. I really liked them in a trashy modern fantasy type way x


can't remember - looking at the list of his books now and the only one that leaps out is The Good Fairies Of New York - maybe that is set partially in Brixton but the title wouldn't make you think that!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 26, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> can't remember - looking at the list of his books now and the only one that leaps out is The Good Fairies Of New York - maybe that is set partially in Brixton but the title wouldn't make you think that!



I started that one but didn't finish. He's got his own style for sure.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 27, 2017)

This is an interesting one and partly set in a squat in Brixton, iirc





This is also set in a squat in London but I'm not sure if it south of the river


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 27, 2017)

significant parts of oliver twist take place in south london


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 27, 2017)

The Paying Guests, also by Sarah Waters; set in 1920s Denmark Hill
The Buddha of Suburbia - Hanif Kureishi; Beckenham


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Room of Lost Things by Stella Duffy is set in Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 27, 2017)

Room of Lost Things by Stella Duffy is set in Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 27, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Room of Lost Things by Stella Duffy is set in Loughborough Junction.



That's weird I didn't see your post and posted exactly the same thing


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> That's weird I didn't see your post and posted exactly the same thing



Haha.. 

London Pigeon Wars by Patrick Neate features quite a lot of South London, including a memorable scene in the sky over Brixton Tesco car park


----------



## PaoloSanchez (Oct 27, 2017)

Both of these John O'Farrell books are based in the South London area, from what I can remember there's a lot of Clapham in them...











...which made it to a TV show...


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 27, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Haha..
> 
> London Pigeon Wars by Patrick Neate features quite a lot of South London, including a memorable scene in the sky over Brixton Tesco car park



Continuing the theme, Stephen Kelman's Pigeon English is set on a (fictional) South London housing estate.


----------



## oryx (Oct 27, 2017)

Geoff Dyer - The Colour of Memory. Set in south London in the 80s, mainly Brixton. About being young, skint and sociable at that time - highly recommended.

John Lanchester - Capital. Tale of 21st century life set across a wide variety of people. Set in fictional 'Pepys Road': while the real Pepys Road is in New Cross, I believe the fictional setting is Clapham.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## wayward bob (Oct 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> There's always Martin Millar but he's shit


he is *so* not shit  as a teenager they were practically the only fiction i could stomach, been recommending them to kid1 

eta: milk, sulphate is his best imho...


----------



## ricbake (Oct 28, 2017)

Novels set in Brixton/surrounding area


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 28, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> can't remember - looking at the list of his books now and the only one that leaps out is The Good Fairies Of New York - maybe that is set partially in Brixton but the title wouldn't make you think that!


Lux the Poet? Orang Utan


----------

